# Session-Problem bei Strato seit 4 Tagen



## Hattrix (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch auch Probleme mit Session mit Strato seit dem 5.2.2008?

Ich habe an meinen Scripten nichts geändert und habe Problem mit Sessions. Sprich, die Sessions werden falsch bestückt, als würde ein request stattfinden. Bei meinem Captcha kommen falsche Werte heraus und mein Login funktioniert auch nicht mehr, sprich man wird zufällig ausgeloggt. Nur bei diesen beiden Sachen nutze ich Sessions und fällt mir deswegen auf. Beide Dinge treten nicht immer auf, sondern geschehen aus reinem Zufall, ich nenn's in den letzten Tagen immer "Lotterie". Auch habe ich in letzter Zeit enorme Probleme meine MySQL Datenbank zu pflegen, weil es wegen abgelaufener Session mich ausloggt!

Wie gesagt, die Scripte funktionieren seit vielen Monaten und habe nichts an den Scripten oder im Admin-menü Versionen hichgeschraubt. Nichts.

Daher hier meine Frage, ob jemand das gleiche Problem hat und wenn ja, was er dagegen gemacht hat? Weil der Support sich nicht meldet!

Denn auf einen für mich gerade "Ersatz-Server" läuft alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gumbo (9. Februar 2008)

Prüfe mal die Sitzungseinstellungen (ini_get_all()-Funktion), vielleicht wurden sie ungünstig geändert. Auch wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie die Sitzungs-ID übermittelt wird und ob die Wiederaufnahme existierender Sitzungen einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Hattrix (9. Februar 2008)

Die Funktion "ini_get_all" sieht man hier das Ergebnis: http://www.hattrix-online.de/test.php Sagt mir jetzt aber alles überhaupt nichts!

Genauso wenig, was du mit Session-ID und "Wiederaufnahme existierender Sitzungen einwandfrei funktioniert" meinst.

Ich starte halt die Session mit "session_start();" und übergebe Variablen den Sessions:
$_SESSION['name']=$name;
...


----------



## Flex (9. Februar 2008)

Veränder die Ausgabe bitte mal so:


```
<?php
echo '<pre>'.print_r(ini_get_all(), true).'</pre>';
?>
```


----------



## Gumbo (9. Februar 2008)

Es reicht der für Sitzungen relevante Bereich (ini_get_all('session')).

Tritt dieses Verhalten eigentlich bei jedem Browser auf oder ist es nur auf einige beschränkt?


----------



## Hattrix (10. Februar 2008)

Darstellung wurde geändert.

Nur bei Firefox, IE und Opera getestet. Bei allen dreien ist das der Fall!


----------



## Flex (10. Februar 2008)

Was ich spontan sehe:



> [session.use_trans_sid] => Array
> (
> [global_value] => 1
> [local_value] => 1
> ...





			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> session.use_trans_sid  boolean
> session.use_trans_sid bestimmt ob transparente SID-Unterstützung aktiviert ist oder nicht. Grundeinstellung 0 (deaktiviert).
> 
> Hinweis: In PHP 4.1.2 oder darunter wird sie durch compilieren mit --enable-trans-sid aktiviert. Ab PHP 4.2.0 ist das Feature trans-sid immer eincompiliert. URL-basiertes Session-Management hat im Vergleich zu Cookie-basiertem Session-Management zusätzliche Sicherheitsrisiken. Benutzer können zum Beispiel eine URL, die eine aktive Session-ID enthält, per Email an Freunde schicken oder in ihren Bookmarks speichern und immer mit der selben Session-ID auf Ihre Seite zugreifen.



Ist nicht gerade gut, dieses Feature aktiviert zu haben.  Zumindest wenn man es nicht unbedingt braucht.

Der Rest ist standardmäßig ok.
Wurde in letzter Zeit bei Strato irgendetwas umgestellt?
Hast du beim Support einmal angefragt?


----------



## Loveboat (10. Februar 2008)

...bin auch bei Strato und habe keine Probleme mit meinen Sessions, die laufen wunderbar...., hab nur andere Probleme 

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Hattrix (10. Februar 2008)

Hattrix hat gesagt.:


> Daher hier meine Frage, ob jemand das gleiche Problem hat und wenn ja, was er dagegen gemacht hat? *Weil der Support sich nicht meldet!*



Ich weiß nix davon, dass Strato was umgestellt hat, zumindestens ist mir nichts bekannt. Und auch diese Einstellungen kann ich nicht ändern, da bei Strato man keine php.ini oder .htaccess einbinden kann - aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht! Das läuft alles über den Support!


----------



## Flex (10. Februar 2008)

Wozu gibt es die Support Hotline?
Die hat mir bei Strato immer geholfen... Sowohl bei einem Rootserver als auch bei einem Webspace Premium Paket.


----------



## sim4000 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hab / hatte das Problem auch seit ein paar Tagen bei dem Webspace eines Kunden.
Man konnte sich nicht mehr im ACP anmelden, da das Cookie schon nach ein paar Sekunden verfiel.
Das ist seit heute nicht mehr der Fall.
Jetzt scheint es wieder wunderbar zu laufen. 

Ne Mail an den Support hab ich auch geschrieben. Hab aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Hattrix (10. Februar 2008)

Hab's daraufhin jetzt nochmal getestet, bei mir ist das Problem nicht weg!

Support-Hotline ok, wird aber ein teures Telefonat!


----------



## sim4000 (10. Februar 2008)

Schick denen über das Kontaktformular ne Mail.
Dauert zwar länger, kostet aber nix.


----------



## Hattrix (10. Februar 2008)

Mein Eingangsbeitrag scheint man sich nur zur Hälfte durchzulesen, weil da steht, dass ich mich bereits beim Support gemeldet haben.  *g*

2 Mails seit 5.2. -> keine Antwort

Heute gegen 10 Uhr angerufen, da war kein Techniker am Platz ... es wird sich heute drum gekümmert und man wird sich bei mir melden! Bisher wurde nichts getan!


----------



## sim4000 (10. Februar 2008)

Ups. Das hab ich wohl überlesen. Sry.
Tja, und dabei soll Strato eigentlich n guten Support haben...


----------



## Hattrix (11. Februar 2008)

Oh, heute schrieb mir Strato. Man hat die PHP Version von 4.4.7 auf 4.4.8 gestellt. Aber das macht doch die Session-geschichte nicht gleich "Nicht-Funktionsfähig"?


----------



## sim4000 (11. Februar 2008)

Nö. Eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe schon viele Apache-Server aufgesetzt. Und damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Außer die backen selber.
Dann kann das schon sein.


----------



## michael0129 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
habe dieses Problem auch, aufgefallen letzte Woche Donnerstag . Vorher lief das ganze auch ohne Probleme. Habe Strato ebenfalls angeschrieben und hoffe auf eine etwas hilfreichere Antwort. Wenn allerdings jemand eine Lösung hat bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Yoel (11. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar subjektiv betroffen, aber ich kann euch nur dazu raten, ein paar andere Anbieter zu vergleichen. Ich hatte mit Strato 3 Monate wegen den Sessions rumgezackert ohne Erfolg. Bei mir trat der Server Internal Error 500 SPORADISCH auf bei einem SIMPLEN zweizeiligen Script <?php session_start(); echo session_id(); ?>. Ich war zudem unglücklich über lange Ladezeiten. Bei anderen Anbietern stelle ich dieses Problem keinesfalls fest.

Vergleicht einfach euren Quellcode bei anderen Anbietern.
Schließlich leben wir in Zeiten freier Marktwirtschaft.

Man kann natürlich vermuten, dass das Problem bei Strato liegt, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## FabsNo1 (12. Februar 2008)

Wir haben auf unserer Seite exakt das gleiche Problem seit ein paar Tagen,... Immer wieder was Neues mit Strato,....


----------



## sim4000 (12. Februar 2008)

Um so mehr sich beschweren, um so schneller geht es.
Ihr müsst nur sagen, das ihr nicht blöd seid, und Cookies im Browser aktiv sind. Sonst passiert das:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 05.02.2008.
> 
> 
> Viele Menüpunkte des Kundenservice Bereiches, wie z.B. die Datenbankverwaltung oder die Email-verwaltung arbeiten mit Cookies. Wenn Sie die Fehlermeldung: Ihre aktuelle Session ist abgelaufen, gehen Sie bitte folgendermaßen vor:
> ...


----------



## michael0129 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe bei Starto folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen, seid dem scheint es zu klappen, bzw.der Fehler trat zummindest nicht mehr auf.
Unter Hompagegestaltung -> Website - Configurator -> PHP-Configurator habe ich für die Dateiendung .php anstatt der Version 4.x.x die Version 5.2.2 ausgewählt.

Gruß


----------



## muxlifux (13. Februar 2008)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, auch erst seit kurzer Zeit.
Da meine Website eine Art Freundenetzwerk (wie Myspace/studivz/...) ist, entstehen dadurch natürlich extreme probleme da sich meine Besucher ständig erneut einloggen müssen

Ich habe Strato ebenfalls kontaktiert und bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten...

Ich glaube dass der "Fehler" bei Strato liegen müsste, denn ich habe eben in letzter Zeit auch nichts an der Website geändert gehabt.


----------



## sim4000 (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt von Strato folgende Antwort bekommen:


> wir möchten Sie mit dieser E-Mail über den Bearbeitungsstand Ihres Troubleticket informieren.
> 
> Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass Sie bei dem CMS Joomla nach kurzer Zeit aus der Administration abgemeldet werden.
> 
> ...


Also hab ich mir ne .htaccess und ne php.ini mit folgendem Inhalt angelegt (nach besagter Reihenfolge):

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .php3
AddType application/x-httpd-php43 .php4
AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php .php5
```


```
session.save_path = /home/strato/www/tv/<domain>/htdocs/temp
magic_quotes_gpc  = ON
safe_mode = OFF
```
Und was soll ich noch sagen: Es läuft!
Es läuft wieder alles so, wie es soll.
Da muss ich den Leuten von Strato mal n lob aussprechen, auch wenns lange gedauert hat.

Das Problem hat sich also für mich erledigt.
Have fun. 
Lg, sim.


----------



## Hattrix (19. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nach mehrmaligen Telefonieren endlich eine Lösung präsentiert bekommen, die mich zwar nicht 100%ig zufrieden stellt, das aber wenigstens mein Problem löst.


```
1.

Sie können mittels einer eigenen php.ini den Session-Pfad bestimmen.

Dazu ist in dieser Datei z.B. folgender Eintrag notwendig:



session.save_path= /home/strato/www/wu/www.wunschname.de/htdocs/tmp



Bitte ersetzen Sie \"wunschname.de\" durch eine beliebige Domain innerhalb Ihres Internet-Paketes und \"wu\" durch die ersten zwei Buchstaben der Domain. 

Die php.ini hinterlegen Sie auf Ihrem Webspace in das Verzeichnis, in dem sich auch das Script befindet.
```

Damit löst sich zwar mein problem, aber mein Webspace wird damit zugemüllt!

Zudem treten seit mehreren Tagen Probleme beim phpmyadmin auf ... immer wieder ist die Session geclosed. Ich bekomm echt langsam ein Brechreiz. Beim Support konnte mir dahingehend nicht geholfen werden. Die Verweisen auf Löschen von Cookies und temporären Internetdateien! Aber auch das hilft nicht. Nun ist auch das für mich ein LoterieSpiel, ob ich in die DB komme oder nicht!

Fazit:
Ich erfülle noch den Vertrag und kündige fristgemäß!


----------



## sim4000 (19. Februar 2008)

> seit mehreren Tagen Probleme beim phpmyadmin auf ...


Die Probleme hatte ich auch mit dem Kundenmenu und dem PMA.
Versuchs mal, in dem du dir dein eigenes PMA installierst. Aber dieses bitte mit .htaccess schützen. 

Bei mir gehts seit einigen Tagen wieder.
Ich empfehle allen hier, nicht Strato zu nehmen, falls sie einen Space suchen. Damit macht man sich unglücklich...


----------



## Flex (19. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab ca. ein Jahr lang ein Strato Paket der Sorte Premium Pro betreut und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme. Allerdings war ich auch nie auf den Support angewiesen, da mir eigentlich immer deren HelpCenter geholfen hat.

Übrigens gelten die php.ini Dateien auch für die Unterverzeichnisse.


----------



## AJAX Lauch (21. Februar 2008)

Hab das selbe Problem mit STRATOS. SESSIONS werden willkürlich geleehrt. Bin mal in die Einstellungen rein und die PHP Version die dort benutzt wird ist 5.2.2. Hat jemand vielleicht ne Lösung gefunden?


----------



## sim4000 (21. Februar 2008)

sim4000 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt von Strato folgende Antwort bekommen:
> Also hab ich mir ne .htaccess und ne php.ini mit folgendem Inhalt angelegt (nach besagter Reihenfolge):
> 
> ```
> ...


Probier das mal aus, und erstell dir die beiden Dateien im DocRoot deines Webspace.


----------



## Illov (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Vorneweg zum Stichwort "Zumüllen": Die php.ini muss bei Strato auch in sämtliche Unterverzeichnisse kopiert werden, wo sie wirksam werden soll.

Nur ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht ohne Weisheiten:
Identisches Problem mit PHP 4.4.x seit spätestens Februar. Erstmals aufgefallen ist uns das Problem bei einem Buchungsformular, dass kurze Rückmeldungen an den Nutzer als SESSION-Variablen zwischenspeichert, die plötzlich lottomäßig zur Anzeige kamen oder auch nicht. Viel dramatischer die plötzlich floppende Zurück&Weiterleitung in einer Buchungsfolge.

Getestet wurde vorab auf 3 (weil wir's nicht glauben wollten) php-seitig identisch konfigurierten Test-Servern (keine localhosts), ohne Probleme. Nach Update auf 4.4.8 auch bei uns 448. Keine Änderung. Alles fein.

Nach dem erneuten Überspielen auf Strato (als wir dachten, wir dürften endlich in's Bett)  mussten sämtliche PHP-Scripten komplett mit Notlösungen geflickt werden (doppelte Datenbankabfragen bei Seitenwechsel, HIDDEN-Felder etc. statt Daten-Weiterreichung über SESSION). Jetzt: "Dreckscode".

Auch die Mehrsprachigkeit wurde über SESSION gesteuert ("de", "en"...). Jetzt also für jede Sprache ein extra Paket, um sicher zu gehen...
Es handelt sich um einen kommerziellen Kunden-Server, der stetig zugänglich sein muss und auf dem wir nicht nach Gutdünken php-Versionen umswitchen, testen, dann doch nicht, wieder zurück switchen, rumspielen können.
Problem ist, dass sich das merkwürdige Strato-Verhalten auf keinem unserer Testserver reproduzieren lässt und selbst auf dem Strato-Server erst 10 mal das Formular gefüllt werden muss, bevor der Fehler irgendwo auftritt.
Zu "magic_quotes_gpc = ON": Wir haben alle Daten geprüft. Es gibt da keine Zeichen, die zu quoten wären.
Eure Tipps werden wir schrittweise durchtesten. Mal schaun.
Erklärt das mal einem Kunden, dem man einen Termin versprochen hat.
Unseren Stundenlohn will ich gar nicht mehr berechnen...
Gruß + Frust aus Börlin!


----------



## Hattrix (28. Februar 2008)

@Illov:
Genauso ging es mir auch. Als ich deine ersten Zeilen laß, dachte ich, ich hätte das geschrieben! *lol*
Dein Text schildert genau das gleiche Problem was ich habe und das Schlimmste ist dann, das die Kunden verärgert sind und man selbst ins Bett will, wenn man denkt, das Problem auf anderen Servern gelöst zu haben - heißt das eben bei strato noch lange nicht, dass es dort auch gelöst ist!

Wie gesagt, bei mir werden demnächst Providerwechsel meiner Domains durchgeführt!


----------



## nemonet (22. Oktober 2016)

Bei meiner suche nach einer Lösung bin ich auf diesen Thread gestossen und bin erschrocken, dass es vor 8 Jahren das Problem schon gab.
Für einen Kunden der schon bei Strato ist aber nur email mässig, erstellte ich eine Webseite  mit Warenkorb und jedesmal beim klicken auf den Button "in den WK" erhalte ich eine neue session_id.
Somit stimmt der Warenkorb nie und nimmer. Habe alles versucht mit eigener php.ini, save path geändert, da der Standard Path nicht beschreibbar ist (testete es mit einem script). Hilft alles nichts.
Das File der Session wird jetzt im eigenen Ordner abgelegt aber dennoch erhalte ich eine neue session_id.
Wie schon jemand schrieb habe auch ich es auf zwei anderen Servern getestet und da funktioniert alles einwandfrei, nur bei Strato eben nicht.
Habe bis jetzt noch keine Anwort von Strato erhalten, vermute aber dass es eine nichts sagende Anwort sein wird.
Ich schreibe das, obwohl hier der Hinweis steht, dass der Fragesteller evtl. nicht mehr daran interessiert sei weil das Thema sehr alt ist. 
Vielleicht haben noch andere das Problem und stossen auch auf diesen Thread, so sehen sie dass das Problem bei Strato schon sehr alt ist.


----------

